# Sticky  Your embassy details are here.



## MaidenScotland

Please do not ask questions on this thread.. just post details of your embassy if you wish it to be included.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The embassy has a great web site that gives you lists of English speaking doctors, lawyers etc. Anyone can of course access the site for this information, you do not have to be British

http://www.britishembassy.org.eg

Brits can contact them via
British Embassy
7 Ahmed Ragheb Street
Garden City
Cairo
Egypt
Tel: (20) (2) 27916000
Fax: (20) (2) 2791 6132 Press
Email: [email protected]



ORIGINAL PASSPORT: Egypt is an exception to the main guidance given on our primary website. It is preferable not to be without your original passport in Egypt and we recognise this. You may therefore submit, with your old passport, a clear photocopy of your passport (just the page with your personal details and photograph) which will need to be signed and stamped by the Embassy. Your old passport will then be handed back to you, to keep for ID purposes. Please note that once we begin renewing your passport application your old passport will be cancelled electronically on our passport system so you will not be able to use it for travel.

If you provide the photocopied page then this will be free of charge. However, if the Embassy needs to make a photocopy we are obliged to charge for this (LE55 Consular Fee 8).

When collecting your new passport from the Embassy in Cairo or Consulate General in Alexandria we will need to then physically cancel your old passport as well before we are able to hand over your new passport.”



“As a result of an Egyptian Ministry of Foreign Affairs Decree No. 420 of 2011 prohibiting Egyptian nationals from acting as Honorary Consuls, we regret to inform you that Mr. Ehab Gaddis in Luxor and Dr. Samir Hussein in Suez are currently not permitted to represent the United Kingdom as Honorary Consuls. Therefore, British nationals in Luxor and Suez requiring consular assistance should now contact the British Embassy in Cairo on 02 27916000.”


Please be advised that as of Friday 12th October the Visa Section will no longer be operating a customer window service. All visa inquiries should be directed to [email protected]


----------



## MaidenScotland

Embassy of Ireland
22 Hassan Assem St.
Zamalek
Cairo
Tel. +202-27358264


----------



## CatMandoo

*American Embassy Egypt*

*The Embassy of the United States of America*

Embassy of the United States of America
5 Tawfik Diab Street
Garden City, Cairo
Egypt
Telephone: (20-2) 2797 3300 Fax: (20-2) 2797 3200

Alexandria 
The American Center Alexandria (ACA)
3 Pharaana Street Alexandria

Telephone: (20-3) 486-1009 Fax: (03) 487-3811

Consular Service

If you have a question about visas or any other consular matter, please see the Consular Service page. 

Our Cairo call center handles general questions, responds to case-specific inquiries, and schedules appointments for certain services (but not visa interviews). The number is 0900-70600. You may only call from a land line in Egypt to reach this number, and you will be charged a small fee. You may also call 2100 from a call center mobile in Egypt.

*Emergency Contact 
If you are an American citizen with an after hours emergency, you may reach the Embassy duty officer at (20) 2-2797-3300.*


Home | EMBASSY OF THE UNITED STATES CAIRO, EGYPT


----------



## aykalam

*Embajada de España en El Cairo * (Spanish Embassy in Cairo):

Embajador: D. Fidel Sendagorta Gómez del Campillo.

Dirección: 41, Ismail Mohamed - Zamalek

Teléfono desde España:00-20-2- 2735 58 13
Telefonos: 2735 58 13 -2735 64 37 -2735 64 62

*Emergencia consular* 01223183783

Fax cancillería: 20-2-2735 21 32
Fax sección consular:20- 2-2735 36 52

E-mail: [email protected]

*Consulado en Alejandría:* (Spanish Consulate in Alexandria):

Cónsul General, Joaquín Manrique Mayor

Cancillería: 101, Av. El Horreya.

Teléfono: 393 91 85.
Tel.desde España: 20 3 393 91 85. 
Fax: (20 3) 392 22 26.

E-mail:[email protected] 


Embajada de España en El Cairo


*Recomendaciones de viaje* (Travel Advice):

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y de Cooperación | Gobierno de España


----------



## BusyNina

*Australian Embassy*

Australian Embassy

11th Floor
World Trade Centre
1191 Corniche El-Nil
Boulak

If you are trying to get there by taxi tell the driver "fondok Conrad Boolak". The Conrad Hotel is next door and better known to taxi drivers. Or you can cut, paste and print:

مركز التجارة العالمي
كورنيش النيل
بولاق

Tel: +202 2770 6600
Fax: +202 2770 6650
Email for general enquiries: [email protected] 
Website: Home - Australian Embassy

Visit Smartraveller: The Australian Government's travel advisory and consular assistance service | Australian Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade for important information on travel advisories, insurance, consular, passports etc.

*24 Hour Consular Emergency Centre: *

1300 555 135 within Australia (local call cost) or 
+61 2 6261 3305 from outside Australia.


----------



## BMLock

thank you for sharing all of these


----------

